# How to Convince people (Especially Parents) To buy cubes for you?



## RainbowBoy (Sep 14, 2009)

I want a Stackmat.
http://www.cube4you.com/365_StackMat-Shock.html

My mum says
'Why you need this one for eh? You can use your stop watch'

I don't know how to answer back.
:fp
What is the difference between Type I and Type II?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 14, 2009)

I wish there was a good way to convince my parents to buy me cubes.
They share no intrest what so ever in cubes


----------



## fundash (Sep 14, 2009)

my mom actually just bought me this today from the speedstacks.com website...she got it because she tried to directly pull my timer of the stackmat, ruining the stackmat by ripping it...I only bought the mat today, not the timer...

just get it from the speedstacks website...

BTW: this is my 111th post!


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 14, 2009)

fundash said:


> BTW: this is my 111th post!


Happy 111th Post

OMG! This is my 101st post!


----------



## Faz (Sep 14, 2009)

Go on the computer alot, until your mum gets annoyed. Say, I'm only using it for the timer, if I had a stackmat, I wouldn't have to.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 14, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Go on the computer alot, until your mum gets annoyed. Say, I'm only using it for the timer, if I had a stackmat, I wouldn't have to.



You cunning chap.

If any UK cubers want to post me cash I can order for you btw, I don't mind.


----------



## Jani (Sep 14, 2009)

lol, i had the same problem with you

btw, type I doesnt have the function to save ur best time
type II does


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 14, 2009)

First of all, THIS link should be cheaper.

Tell her...

"But the stopwatch will break from me dropping my cube on it when I'm done since I can't click the button AND click it to stop it right when I'm done with my solve."

Or, make a Rubik's Bomb, where you get like a container, cut a whole on the top and put a little timer under it, make as trigger, so you can just press a big fat button to start and stop the timer..


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 14, 2009)

Actually, I used the same idea Faz had to get mine. 

What I didn't tell my parents was that I still was going to use the computer, because it computes averages, SD, etc.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 14, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Go on the computer alot, until your mum gets annoyed. Say, I'm only using it for the timer, if I had a stackmat, I wouldn't have to.



I can testify that this works.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 14, 2009)

Sometimes annoying the heck out of them works.

For a more effective way, I'd recommend hypnotizing them.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm guessing that you're not old enough to have a part time job yet, otherwise I'd suggest that you'd just save up and buy it yourself. The upside of being an adult is that you can buy your own stuff. The downside about being an adult is...well, THAT YOU HAVE TO BUY YOUR OWN STUFF.

In terms of reasoning with your parents, the "keeping you off the computer" would probably be a good idea, but earning it (ie: paying it off in the form of extra household chores, odd jobs) will go a long way to getting your parents to get it for you, as opposed to having your parents just GIVE it to you. 

If you are the one that put in the work towards getting the stuff you want, then it will show your parents that you put more value in it, as opposed to if they just get it for you (plus, parents think that their kids will take better care of their stuff if the kids put in the work). That's what grown-ups call "taking ownership."

Just a warning, though. Do not just suddenly start doing the dishes or cleaning your room more often. This will only backfire, in that they will just expect that the dishes and your room will be clean more often. Make your intentions and your expectations clear, but be nice and polite about it.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 14, 2009)

if i tried that crap you guys are doing (the computer thing) id be grounded.

really all i do is give them little hints here and there, be really good, you know( make them happy) then when the time is right, just come right out and ask for it. 

but othere than that, i can give my mom some cash to put into her account, and i bassicly have "owe" money. then i buy anything online as long as i dont go over the ammount (usually 10 dollars, but sometimes 20)


----------



## oskarasbrink (Sep 14, 2009)

about the A and the A II 
type AII frickin rocks
type a doesn't


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 14, 2009)

You could try asking for a bigger thing first, than when you ask for the thing you want (the smaller thing), they have a better chance at accepting to buy it. (This might not work since they already know you want a timer. Maybe for different things)


----------



## phases (Sep 14, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> You could try asking for a bigger thing first, than when you ask for the thing you want (the smaller thing), they have a better chance at accepting to buy it. (This might not work since they already know you want a timer. Maybe for different things)




(as a side note, that tactic also works well with delivering bad news)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2009)

simple.
I have the money to pay for the cube. 
I give the money to my parents. 
Parents don't question anything about purchase. 
I get cube.

Most of my friends get me cubes too.
I give them money
They tell their parents it's my birthday.
They give money
Parents buy cube.
Friend gives me cube
I get cube.


----------



## fundash (Sep 14, 2009)

To get them to buy me more stuff after they bought me one thing:

I just tell them that what they just bought for me will not work, and will be worthless without them buying me another thing to go with it, even if it doesn't go with it...


----------



## Me (Sep 14, 2009)

simple: you get the cubes you need, no more. 

that's what i don't get about some people, why do you even need >3 cubes. just be happy with what you have for once. I have 5 and I think that's too much, I don't even really use 2 of them! I buy perhaps buy a 3x3 a year if that.

so for once, please just be happy with what you have.


----------



## peedu (Sep 14, 2009)

Why don't my kids ask for cubes or stackmats?


Peedu


----------



## goatseforever (Sep 14, 2009)

Try spending your own money instead of mooching off your parents; it'll put into perspective the things you need and don't need. As a poor college student I'd laugh my ass off at the thought of spending 60$ + shipping on a goddamn timer + mat when Cubetimer.com exists.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 14, 2009)

-He may not have his own money to spend.

-It's only $20 + small shipping fee, at least to the U.S. (but I didn't get a mat, those are high prices so i used a mouse pad ).

-CCT > Cubetimer

-I agree with your perspective thought.

-You're in college?


----------



## panyan (Sep 14, 2009)

things i want: 
3x3x4
copper c4U

things i wont be buying:
3x3x4
copper c4U

MONEY IS HARD TO COME BY, save it for when were out of the recession!


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 15, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> You could try asking for a bigger thing first, than when you ask for the thing you want (the smaller thing), they have a better chance at accepting to buy it. (This might not work since they already know you want a timer. Maybe for different things)



"Mom, can I have 8 type AIII corner pieces, 12 type AIII edge pieces, and a type AIII core?"
"No."
"Then can I have one type AIII cube?"
"Sure!"

Or something like:
"Can I have 4 magic strings, an ES 4x4 core, some V-6 internal pieces, 3 Edisons for my mod, a Rubik's Clock for my collection, and a dremel?"
"No way!"
"Can I have 2 Edisons?"
"Of course!"


----------



## TEGTaylor (Sep 15, 2009)

I always say " but if I don't have it I wont be able to compete in it, and people will think all I know how to solve is a 3x3!!" or I just make my own money


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 15, 2009)

I usually buy these myself. I kinda like it this way. I don't want to feel like a freeloader and it makes me think about how I should use my money, but it is totally cool when they buy me things.=)

Unfortunately, I can't buy things online. So I'm stuck with one DIY and two storeboughts. Hopefully I can start my own bank account soon.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

im 13, and my parents haven't bought me a single cube. i have to do chores or stuff for pocket money, which i then have to convince my parents to let me buy the stuff. they barely ever let me spend my money, but they're not buying it for me either


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 15, 2009)

Okay, I doubt your older than me, I'm 12. Started making my own money at age 10. I have bought every single one of my cubes (except for my first 3x3 & a magic which were gifts). If I can have a part-time job, you can too. If you have no money, or your parents are rich and AREN'T cheap. Just ask 'em for $100, or their credit card. (I got a bit PO'ed when a friend of mine who just got into cubing could go up to his parents and ask him for $50 to buy 3 cubes. I don't know why.... I think he should earn it.)

In other words you can try tricking your parents (not) or you can simply save the money up and feel good about being able to but it yourself. 



Spoiler



Cubes that you buy yourself turn better than ones people give you


----------



## elcarc (Sep 15, 2009)

I also feel way better about buying cubes myself. It gives the cube more of a value to me, and ill be more impacted if it breaks, which makes me way more careful. I feel as if it teaches me the value of money. I just recently learned how easy it is to spend 60 dollars on worthless junk that i don't even use anymore. anyway, if i want something from the internet, i usually get it in one of two ways.

1. My mom took money from me a couple of days ago, and this is her way of paying me back (i can only use the amount she took, and i have to watch shipping)

2. I give her money, and when she puts it in the bank, i can use that amount online.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, since my brother went off to college (scholarships and all...), my parents have been very very generous about my allowance (unfortunately, this is also because I do all his chores as well). So it still doesn't feel good when I buy cubes myself...
But yeah, I always just give my mom some cash and then she'll get it for me and stuff...


----------



## Xquare-1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Using computer to time sucks, once I timed it using computer, I dropped the cube on it and left a mark on the keyboard


----------



## elcarc (Sep 15, 2009)

Xquare-1 said:


> Using computer to time sucks, once I timed it using computer, I dropped the cube on it and left a mark on the keyboard



You have to position the keyboard a half of an arm length away from the cube. Never cube over the keyboard. also, while you're finishing up, use one hand to reach to the keyboard, and the other to make a *controllable* drop to the table. I think I'm gonna get a stack-mat, so i can connect to CCT.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 15, 2009)

LOL
I am on the computer all night every night!
So I don't think the computer trick works ;p


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> Okay, I doubt your older than me, I'm 12. Started making my own money at age 10. I have bought every single one of my cubes (except for my first 3x3 & a magic which were gifts). If I can have a part-time job, you can too. If you have no money, or your parents are rich and AREN'T cheap. Just ask 'em for $100, or their credit card. (I got a bit PO'ed when a friend of mine who just got into cubing could go up to his parents and ask him for $50 to buy 3 cubes. I don't know why.... I think he should earn it.)
> 
> In other words you can try tricking your parents (not) or you can simply save the money up and feel good about being able to but it yourself.
> 
> ...


in australia, it's illegal unless you're 14 9 months, so i cant get a job. my parents are really old, so they think money buys you more than what it actuaaly does, and we're rich, but they prefer buying new houses, such as country houses or holiday houses, or they also enjoy donating to charity. i once pretended to set up a charity for cubes, and they got super angry and confiscated them.

even when i have my own money, they dont let me buy stuff very often


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 15, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Cyrok215 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I doubt your older than me, I'm 12. Started making my own money at age 10. I have bought every single one of my cubes (except for my first 3x3 & a magic which were gifts). If I can have a part-time job, you can too. If you have no money, or your parents are rich and AREN'T cheap. Just ask 'em for $100, or their credit card. (I got a bit PO'ed when a friend of mine who just got into cubing could go up to his parents and ask him for $50 to buy 3 cubes. I don't know why.... I think he should earn it.)
> ...



My parents are old also, 52 & 59


----------



## Xquare-1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah its illegal to work in my country if you are under 16 or 18 i forgot


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 16, 2009)

So What is the Legal age In Australia?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 16, 2009)

13 years and 9 months i think.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 16, 2009)

Why do you even need a timer and a mat?
Is it necessary for cubing?


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Sep 16, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Why do you even need a timer and a mat?
> Is it necessary for cubing?



its better than using a fone or an ipod to time yea


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> So What is the Legal age In Australia?





AndyRoo789 said:


> 13 years and 9 months i think.


14 9 months in aus. im counting down!


----------



## Faz (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, but then you gotta actually find a job.

Bleh, not too hard.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 16, 2009)

In Florida(US) you can legally work at 14. I'm going to get a job at Publix or Winn-Dixie when I'm 14/15


----------



## Tyson (Sep 16, 2009)

Or you could start a Ponzi scheme and get other cubers to give you money.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 16, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Or you could start a Ponzi scheme and get other cubers to give you money.



whats a ponzi scheme?


----------



## Tyson (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's a good link on ponzi schemes: http://tinyurl.com/cg7rex


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 16, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> First of all, THIS link should be cheaper.
> 
> Tell her...
> 
> ...




just to tell you, the one you saw isn't the original rubik's bomb :C

i wonder why he removed it? it was a classic....


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 17, 2009)

ShortRubiksFreak said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you even need a timer and a mat?
> ...


How?


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Sep 17, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> ShortRubiksFreak said:
> 
> 
> > RainbowBoy said:
> ...



well on my phone or ipod theres only a little tiny button that i have to press and all that takes time. plus ive dropped my cube on it so many times that i will one day soon probably break it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 4, 2011)

It is also awkward to press a button when you finish solving. On a stackmat, there is a big surface area when you can easily slam your hands on.


----------

